# Lube Shimano STI Shifters



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Did not realize that there was a Shimano Forum: 
This is a repost.

Does anybody ever lube there Shimano STI shifter's, I have a pair of 9sp 7700 Dura ace shifters, seem to be a little harder to shift lately, not sure if lubing would help or replacement of cables. Any thoughts? if anyone lubes where do u lube and what kind of lube would u use(Triflow)? 
Thanks


----------



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

I use light grease on the shifter. I pull back the hoods and use a small screw driver blade to apply the grease. I prefer grease over oil in the shifters. I think it would last longer and keep the wear to the shifter to a minimum.

For the harder shifting I would try oiling the cables first and if that doesn't resolve the stiff shifting. I would make sure the RD and FD are lubed and then replace cables and housings. At least that is what order I did to resolve shifting issues on my bike. 

Good luck
Ken


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

WD 40 flush...let dry...lube with Tri flow type lube...


----------

